# Reset AVG Fuel Consumption?



## Johnny25 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there any way to reset the AVG fuel consumption in the MFI settings? This feature seems to be locked up and I cannot figure out how to reset. I've tried going into settings and "uncheck" it from the features - then drive and recheck - without luck. If it matters the Current Fuel Consumption setting is jumping around as usual...


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

Johnny25 said:


> Is there any way to reset the AVG fuel consumption in the MFI settings? This feature seems to be locked up and I cannot figure out how to reset. I've tried going into settings and "uncheck" it from the features - then drive and recheck - without luck. If it matters the Current Fuel Consumption setting is jumping around as usual...


go to the number "2" average mpg by pressing "ok" then hold "ok"


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Track5tar said:


> go to the number "2" average mpg by pressing "ok" then hold "ok"


Basically pressing and holding "ok" resets any of the items in the MFI


----------



## Johnny25 (Feb 24, 2012)

EC8CH said:


> Basically pressing and holding "ok" resets any of the items in the MFI


Ah hah!! Thanks


----------

